# My variant for the Permute and Orient last 4 corners



## sm (Oct 16, 2013)

In this method I use one simple principle which I call "three".

*Main algorithm:* (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) U2 (R' D' R) U' (R' D R)
*Mirror version:* (F D F') U' (F D' F') U2 (F D F') U' (F D' F')

*Main principle:* (direct three) setup move (back three) …

Using only this principle and simple setup moves we possible to resolve any situations with 4 corners.

*PDF-version of manual - * http://vk.com/doc185254069_237356447










*For bigger understanding about what I speak please see video from 4:41 - *http://youtu.be/3v_FBBlPCCQ?t=4m41s

I show as to resolve different situations using only this principle.
*In the case 1 (Corners not on their places) I show 3 different situations which I resolve using only one algorithm:*

All 3 corners are yellow up - http://youtu.be/3v_FBBlPCCQ
From 3 corners only one is yellow up - http://youtu.be/3v_FBBlPCCQ?t=4m41s
All 3 corners aren't yellow up:
We have corners coinciding with the central color - http://youtu.be/3v_FBBlPCCQ?t=13m45s
We haven't corners coinciding with the central color - http://youtu.be/3v_FBBlPCCQ?t=18m35s


The сase 1 is self-sufficient.

*To understand the principle please watch my videos with subtitles in English (there I show all situations):*

Case 1 - Corners not on their places - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v_FBBlPCCQ
Case 2 - Corners on their places - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPZCvxKrWbM
Corners on their places (variant 2) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB7fFm7Tk3A
Corners on their places (variant 3) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckRfTKzm-iM

The same principle can be used for Megaminx.

*A variant of permute corners/edges -* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHmQhlhXs3w
Corners - (L R D2) (R' U' R) D2 (R' U L')
Edges - (L R E2) (R' U' R) E2 (R' U L')

*How to Permute and Flip 3 edges with using direct and back moves.*
*PDF-version of manual - * http://vk.com/doc185254069_240546847





*How it works at big cubes - * http://vk.com/doc185254069_240716614
Video-demonstration - http://youtu.be/mR9k00BruAU

*How to Permute and Flip 3 edges using the "three" move*
*PDF-версия документа - * http://vk.com/doc185254069_251593577


----------



## Renslay (Oct 16, 2013)

I think this is pretty common for solving (permutating) the last layer corners on a megaminx... I use it for years.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 16, 2013)

Any cuber can come up with a variant for solving the last layer. This doesn't make you look smart if that is your goal? 
NO ONE needs a beginner tutorial that is made unnecessarily long and confusing.
I'm sorry for being harsh


----------



## sm (Oct 16, 2013)

I think many as well as I got such method. I don't argue.
Maybe it will be interesting to those who else it doesn't know.
In the same way it is possible to build an other chains.



cowabunga said:


> I'm sorry for being harsh


All right!
I too succumbed to aggression in previous topic I was a blind fan of Morozov method and I am sorry about it.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 4, 2013)

Better beginner corner in place alg(s)

Clockwise corner twist = (R' D' R D) 2
Counter-clockwise twist = (D' R' D R) 2

Use the U face to move twisted corners into the same position and repeat as needed. Works well enogh on a megaminx - very backwards and slow on a 3x3.
On a megaminx D=Dfr


----------



## sm (Nov 5, 2013)

*A variant of permute corners/edges -* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHmQhlhXs3w
Corners - (L R D2) (R' U' R) D2 (R' U L')
Edges - (L R E2) (R' U' R) E2 (R' U L')



SenileGenXer said:


> Better beginner corner in place alg(s)
> 
> Clockwise corner twist = (R' D' R D) 2
> Counter-clockwise twist = (D' R' D R) 2
> ...


Tastes differ. 
I know this method - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2jWxX1WbYY
only I use next moves - (F' R F R') and (R F' R' F)

This method uses less movement than the method with (X Y X' Y').


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it's great that you are figuring things out about the cube on your own, but it would be good if you did some research first about the methods and terminology that already exist. The reason you get these harsh responses is because you are coming to us with old ideas and acting like they are new and groundbreaking. From your perspective they are, but we have seen these things hundreds of times. Go through the wikis and learn about the techniques that people use, and then see if you can come up with something new from there.

Even if it's nothing revolutionary, I think it's very nice that you have made videos about it for beginners.


----------



## sm (Nov 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I think it's great that you are figuring things out about the cube on your own, but it would be good if you did some research first about the methods and terminology that already exist. The reason you get these harsh responses is because you are coming to us with old ideas and acting like they are new and groundbreaking. From your perspective they are, but we have seen these things hundreds of times. Go through the wikis and learn about the techniques that people use, and then see if you can come up with something new from there.
> 
> Even if it's nothing revolutionary, I think it's very nice that you have made videos about it for beginners.



Thank you!

I know that already is much invented. I at all don't speak that I invented something new.
Probably it will be useful for someone, therefore I publish it here. I think this information won't be superfluous. 

I am glad that registered at English forums, here information about Rubik's cubes has very more than on the Russian resources. I learned a lot of the new.

*Corners on their places (variant 3) - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckRfTKzm-iM


----------



## sm (Dec 17, 2013)

*How to Permute and Flip 3 edges using the "three" move*
*PDF-версия документа - * http://vk.com/doc185254069_251593577


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2013)

sm said:


> *How to Permute and Flip 3 edges using the "three" move*...



Case 1 = why not U-perm?

Case 2 = U2 L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U2

Case 3 = U l' U' L U M U' L' U L U'

Case 4 = U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2


----------



## sm (Dec 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Case 1 = why not U-perm?



I am not speedcuber. I like to analyze cube and independently find alternative methods for solving it.
I don't guarantee originality of this material I only proved to myself that with the "three" moves can be fully solved the corners and edges. Here I considered all cases for permute/flip of 3 corners or edges.
It is not optimal ways but maybe it is more understandable for someone.
I hope for your understanding.

PS. Thank you! I know these good algorithms: 
Case 2 = L' U' L U M' U' L' U l
Case 3 = l' U' L U M U' L' U L (it is back algorithm for case 2)
Case 4 = M U' M' U2 M U' M'


----------



## Brest (Dec 18, 2013)

Case 2: R' U' R U M U' R' U r

[R' U' R U, M]
=
(R' U' R U) M (U' R' U R) M'

Case 3: r' U' R U M' U' R' U R

[M, R' U' R U]
=
M (R' U' R U) M' (U' R' U R)

Case 4: (M' U' M) U2 (M' U' M)

Case 1: M' (Case 4) M

M' (M' U' M) U2 (M' U' M) M
=
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## sm (Dec 18, 2013)

Brest said:


> Case 2: R' U' R U M U' R' U r
> 
> [R' U' R U, M]
> =
> ...



Thank you!
It is very similar on - http://vk.com/doc185254069_240546847
As a result of analysis I could understand that many algorithms are output by a logical way.
I could understand a lot of things about solving of Rubik's cube for this year.
Thank you all!


----------

